# The Official Victor Vincente of America thread



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

There certainly isnt much info on VVA considering all he did for the sport in the southern part of CA. All you SoCal guys post up your stories and info. Surely some of you out there have done the Reseda to Sea race. Some scans of the Topanga Rider's Bulletin would be really cool, too. And of course we want to know how the owl jerky tasted. :thumbsup:

Here's a VVA Topanga I recently picked up. The shimano parts date to late '82. Dont know if its been repainted or not.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice bike. this is going to be a fun thread.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

lets see some coins and postcards


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> lets see some coins and postcards


CK posted some of those. Maybe I'll drag some over here.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> CK posted some of those. Maybe I'll drag some over here.


Here are a couple VVA shots:

2003 Hall Of Fame ride in Crested Butte


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I just turned up some slides of Vic, and I have a photo from the 1988 Hall of Fame ride, but I'll have to get next to the scanner. As mention, I posted the postcard and the coins on the other thread, and the scans are parked on my photo storage server, so you can just move the URLs over if you want.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

BTW, I have several of Victor's signed and numbered postcards, and what I NEED is a replacement for my rear (right hand) thumbshifter for my '83 Ritchey. I need an '83 Deore SIS Light Action six speed thumbshifter. I'll post a photo if anyone needs to see what it looks like.


----------



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

*VVA article from Winning*

Well I had to go and find this mag now that there is an "Official Victor Vicente of America"
thread. I hope these scans are clear, they are from the December 1983 issue of Winning
Bicycle Racing Illustrated. Nice history of VVA. There is also a 5 page article titled "Showdown at Crested Butte" that I will put up when I get a chance. There are some cool pics of Steve Cook riding his drop bar Cunningham and Dale Stetina on a TR.:thumbsup: Sorry about the order.......you will have to start at the bottom and scroll up:skep:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Too bad you posted the magazine article, which gives Victor's real name. It's a great trivia question.

"Victor Vincente" is a play on words, since both ends of it mean "winner."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SKULLY said:


> Well I had to go and find this mag now that there is an "Official Victor Vicente of America"
> thread. I hope these scans are clear, they are from the December 1983 issue of Winning
> Bicycle Racing Illustrated. Nice history of VVA. There is also a 5 page article titled "Showdown at Crested Butte" that I will put up when I get a chance. There are some cool pics of Steve Cook riding his drop bar Cunningham and Dale Stetina on a TR.:thumbsup: Sorry about the order.......you will have to start at the bottom and scroll up:skep:


And that article was written by Owen Mulholland (as seen at the Repack 30th)


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Puerco Canyon*

I was lucky enough to participate in Puerco Canyon and Reseda-to-the-Sea. Here's a poster of Kye Sharp promoting the Puerco Canyon uphill / downhill race.










Puerco Canyon these days.









My brother captured these images of a poor soul, a guy named George Sherman, catching oh so wrong air on the later to be named Sherman Shuttle water bar. Nice Mantis, George. Looks like you were running a 50t ring for the DH - as was the common ring size for SoCal fireroad bombing.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Ray Dolor said:


> Question: Is VVA still among the Living?


Yes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SKULLY said:


> Well I had to go and find this mag now that there is an "Official Victor Vicente of America"
> thread. I hope these scans are clear, they are from the December 1983 issue of Winning
> Bicycle Racing Illustrated. Nice history of VVA. There is also a 5 page article titled "Showdown at Crested Butte" that I will put up when I get a chance. There are some cool pics of Steve Cook riding his drop bar Cunningham and Dale Stetina on a TR.:thumbsup: Sorry about the order.......you will have to start at the bottom and scroll up:skep:


Thanks for posting that Skully. Neat stuff.

I'd also like to see that other stuff you mentioned. Keep it coming.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I just turned up some slides of Vic, and I have a photo from the 1988 Hall of Fame ride, but I'll have to get next to the scanner. As mention, I posted the postcard and the coins on the other thread, and the scans are parked on my photo storage server, so you can just move the URLs over if you want.


Hey CK,
I might just have your shifter. I sent an email yesterday to the alias address but it seems like I recall a new address since then and cant find it...

If youve got some pics of the Reseda to Sea race when the Norcal boys rode down in Finley's bus that would be neat.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a shot of the man and his early machine:


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Ho Charlie, Long time no see. I have tons of pictures, coins, books, flyers, mags ect of the days starting in 79. I will try to get them on the site here.

As for the shifter, I may have a few. I'm off to the shop in the next day or so and will look for them. This will be a hard one to part with, but I will for your hospitality when Kurt Brown and I passed your way in 82. Well now that I think about it, they may be Suntour Micro Lights and '89 era XT's. I'll keep you posted on what I find.

I had a 1982 25" c/c VVA 26 Simi Custom, S/N 007, which I toured, raced and lived on for many years. I restored it and then it got ripped out of my garage along with a custom Gecko racing bike. F'n roomies left the door open one night. The bike was on the way to the MTB Museum in Crested Butte. The original bike had a 22" chainstay length!. Needless to say, it was front heavy. Later the rear was shortened to 18".

Kudos to you and RC on the cover of MTB Action in Crested Butte. That is my "mimkee" on the back cover lookin out for rocks. LOL. I have that copy as well. 

Take Care, KB


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Interesting VVA Info Website*

http://colemanzone.com/Time_Machine_Project/victor vincente.htm


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> http://colemanzone.com/Time_Machine_Project/victor vincente.htm


KB, do you know if Victor made these frames himself or if he had someone help him out. They look pretty nice.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Please, call me KB.
Victor made all his frames himself by hand. And I mean by hand with no power tools except maybe a hand drill for water bottles as I recall. He worked by a single 40w bulb in the garage. He commissioned the tig welding out. I had my welder friend tig my VVA26 and he annealed the joints with a torch, much to Victor's disapproval. No joint ever failed, and I put thousands of hard racing and touring miles on it.
Victor lives in Clearlake, CA. I hope we hear from him soon in this forum. I emailed him.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

geckocycles said:


> Please, call me KB.
> Victor made all his frames himself by hand. And I mean by hand with no power tools except maybe a hand drill for water bottles as I recall. He worked by a single 40w bulb in the garage. He commissioned the tig welding out. I had my welder friend tig my VVA26 and he annealed the joints with a torch, much to Victor's disapproval. No joint ever failed, and I put thousands of hard racing and touring miles on it.
> Victor lives in Clearlake, CA. I hope we hear from him soon in this forum. I emailed him.


right on KB, we would really like to hear from him. thanks!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*VVA Pictures*

I have too many pictures to post here. I put together a quick page for some that I scanned. I have lots more Topanga Riders Bulletins, and race flyers too. http://geckocycles.com and click on memorabilia link. http://geckocycles.com/some_old_stuff.htm

My VVA 26. Day one, unpainted. Way too big by anyones standards. 25" c/c TT and ST. 70 deg parallels, 20" chainstays, 192 mm TA Cranks, Phil Wood BB, Comp 3's and Snake Belly's on Araya 7X, Suntour Microlites, Blueline levers, DuoPar, Bulseye Hubs I think, 1982. I put many many thousands of miles on this machine after the rear was shortened to 18".

Arron Cox design Mixte built by VVA for AC. Notice the tube caps on the bridges.

VVA on his Colt 2020. I believe this was at Mt Pinos around 1984


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

geckocycles said:


> I have too many pictures to post here. I put together a quick page for some that I scanned. I have lots more Topanga Riders Bulletins, and race flyers too. http://geckocycles.com and click on memorabilia link. http://geckocycles.com/some_old_stuff.htm


thats gotta be the coolest mixte ever.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Topanga Riders Bulletin*

VVA came to the race with his bike all muddy.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*VVA bike price list*

Mt Pinos, Puerco DH, Price list


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*Vv*

I rode a couple of VVA races, one or twice up Puerco Canyon and another, I think owned by VVA, up Monroe Truck Trail in Glendora. Crashed out into a boulder on the back side and limped home. Stupid thing sat in the middle of a fire road downhill and I hit it straight on. Still disgusted. Anyway, some VVA art I found years ago . . . makes for a great desktop background.


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*VVA, second attempt*

Hope I got the art this time.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool, I've never seen this art.
Yea, some of those rocks just never made it across the road before we rode down.
Mt. Wilson DH was booby trapped too. There were spikes and wire placed on the road. I think that was the last race held there. Damn tree huggers. Heaven forbid letting some one have some fun,


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Beer Anyone*

How about some beer? I was lucky enough to have had several beers from several batches and survived. I guess if my youth didn't kill me, nothing will. You would be surprised what the beers ingredients were. Some had no carbonation and were mixed in a big bowl with Coors. We were always greatful anyway. VVA Beer was a very rare and welcome treat.

Victor, Kye Sharp, and myself on Catalina Island. We had several tours there before we got kicked off the island. Well that is another story. Sorry to all who missed out on some great adventures in the back country of the Island on bikes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> Mt Pinos, Puerco DH, Price list


Incredible stuff, KB. So glad you were able to get that stuff posted. We've had a lot of Norcal stuff so now its good to see the early SoCal action. Keep it coming if youve got more. :thumbsup:

We need to get Wiley Coyote to join this thread. He's posted on the forum a few times.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

It's been way too many years since I heard from Harlow, say hey ho for me if you hear from him. Maybe Boehmke or RC knows how to get in touch with him. I have a half a dozen or so race flyers and news letters from Bad Lands Racing as well as Hole Shot Races too. Maybe in another topic.

There was a period of time, when I was hurt, that I photographed every rider that passed by. Most of the photos are slides and very difficult to go through.

I assume you went to the website with the photos?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*VVA Coins*

VVA made me a small leather pouch that these go into. Powerful magic.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*More VVA Photos*

I found these of VVA at a Skinner race. I think it was the Earth Quake Race. Not sure of the year. VVA getting big air!!Well at least it is for him.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> I found these of VVA at a Skinner race. I think it was the Earth Quake Race. Not sure of the year. VVA getting big air!!Well at least it is for him.


Nice shots, KB. What can you tell us about the 20" wheeled bikes? Were they made before the 26 inchers?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

The Topanga was first a 20 x 20.
He made a 24 front and 20 rear and I think it was also a topanga.
The VVA 26 came later.
The Colt 20 20 was a pure hill climb bike and came after the VVA 26
Victor made several other machines before mountain bikes too. The Tachy Taxi comes to mind in 79 and he did other human powered designs in as far back as 69


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice shots, KB. What can you tell us about the 20" wheeled bikes? Were they made before the 26 inchers?


The reason Victor's first bikes had 20" wheels was because you could get alloy rims in that size and the BMX tires were far superior to any 26" tires then on the market. By using these wheels Victor could make a bike well under 30 pounds, four or five pounds lighter than a bike with big wheels. If you wanted 26" wheels, you had to use a steel rim and a very heavy tire.

26" alloy rims appeared in 1979, along with the first lightweight 26" tires, spurred by Cruiser Class BMX races. By then Victor was committed to his design, and he stuck with it for a couple more years even though it was clearly made obselete by the new rims and tires.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

So how many of the 20"ers were made? Also what are the chances of coming across one? My garage is calling out for an addition!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

When Gary Fisher won the first Reseda to the Sea race in 1980, the prize was a Topanga.

Unfortunately, it had not yet been built, and would not be for another year or so. Even when he finally got it, it wouldn't have been very good advertising for our company for him to be riding a design far different from our own, so he gave it to his girlfriend, who almost immediately became his ex-girlfriend.

I'm willing to bet that this bike has been sitting in a garage in Marin County for the last 20+ years, and I couldn't begin to tell you where to start looking.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> When Gary Fisher won the first Reseda to the Sea race in 1980, the prize was a Topanga.
> 
> Unfortunately, it had not yet been built, and would not be for another year or so. Even when he finally got it, it wouldn't have been very good advertising for our company for him to be riding a design far different from our own, so he gave it to his girlfriend, who almost immediately became his ex-girlfriend.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that this bike has been sitting in a garage in Marin County for the last 20+ years, and I couldn't begin to tell you where to start looking.


Hmmm. I'll have to ask her if she still has that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> The reason Victor's first bikes had 20" wheels was because you could get alloy rims in that size and the BMX tires were far superior to any 26" tires then on the market. By using these wheels Victor could make a bike well under 30 pounds, four or five pounds lighter than a bike with big wheels. If you wanted 26" wheels, you had to use a steel rim and a very heavy tire.
> 
> 26" alloy rims appeared in 1979, along with the first lightweight 26" tires, spurred by Cruiser Class BMX races. By then Victor was committed to his design, and he stuck with it for a couple more years even though it was clearly made obselete by the new rims and tires.


Good info. Thanks CK and KB.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A couple of VVA nuggets from my files.

The first issue of the Topanga Bulletin came out sometime in 1980, although it is undated. Note the race results.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Found a beer bottle, empty of course*

http://geckocycles.com/some_old_stuff.htm for some bigger photos


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

*Hey Ho !!*

Hey Ho !! It's Victor Vincente of America here? I'm probably out on my bike enjoying the cerulean sky, but just leave a message, and I'll get back to you as soon as I can. Make it a great day !!
If you have any difficult trivia questions, maybe I can clear them up. I know often what appears in the media is dreamed up.
BTW, thanks to KB and to Alex Mendoza for turning me on.
Today I took my mountain bike out for a spin, and by the time I limped home, I had done two major climbs, the top half of one on dirt, the rest on asphalt. I'm especially enjoying the wildflowers this year, and have, with the help of a friend, identified more than thirty species just on the Benmore Ranch. We're thinking of celebrating fifty years since I started competitive cycling (since 1957, yes). Anyone want to travel to NorCal in July to join us?
. . . VVA


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Ho my long time friend. So glad to see you here. Review the posts and add what you like.
I see your up early, or did you not go to sleep yet? Pedalondo Devagard. I forgot, you are just a pup.
I can make it out with my boys from Aug 16th through Sep 4th except for the week of July 14th through the 21st. I can come out on my own during that week, which would be better for us, although the boys want to see you. They are understanding though and we can all come out another time. Technically my vacation plans are from July 27th through Sep. 4th with no destination set.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Now there is no doubt on the validity of the answers. I hope all is correct so far. At least one question was answered correctly. You are among the living!

BMXCOLLECTOR wants to know how many 20"er's were made and if he could procure one?

Also when did the first Topanga Riders Bulletin come out and can you post any more photos of cool stuff?

I hope you can take over this thread. Ask the man himself, what a concept. I'll keep watching.

Big Hugs, KB


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

how cool is this. :yesnod:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> how cool is this. :yesnod:


Seriously. :eekster:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Vic, 

Now that you're here, think back to the first time we met, at the 1980 Reseda to the Sea.

What did you think when the custom double-decker bus full of Northern California riders pulled up, and our local champ Gary Fisher on his Ritchey rode away from Ron Skarin on the 'cross bike?

A pretty good day for both of us, wouldn't you say?

Also attending the 1980 Reseda to the Sea was a young writer working for a trade magazine, on his version of a custom clunker. He was there to cover the nascent fat tire movement for the magazine, and his name was Michael Shermer.

Michael went on to become a RAAM rider, something VVA and he have in common except that there was a prize for the races he was in. Then got a PhD and is now president of the Skeptics Society. He has written half a dozen books and a column in Scientific American magazine, and he's world famous for a lot of things other than cycling.


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

Hey Ho !
I appreciate your interest. 
I produced about 25 "Topanga!" muddusters. I'll be working on lining one up for you, BMXcollector (who are you, anyway?) Is that a secret?
The first issue of Topanga Riders' Bulletin (correctly shown by KB) was out in 1980, but I don't have here any indication of the month. When I get to my archives, I could pin it down a bit by looking at the date on issue #2.
Of course I remember that day, the first running of Reseda to The Sea. The double-decker bus was impressive, intimidating; the successes of the Northern boys was more or less a challenge to us SoCal boys to get serious. (And who are you, Repack rider? CK?)
In other news, here are some specific items I've recently read that I could comment on. "Topanga!" bikes, as I recall, were all painted camo. My memory could be faulty, so if anyone claims he got a custom paint job other than camo, that could be true. Only one "Topanga!" frame was modified to have a 24" front wheel. This one I called the Model 3300, which was my telephone number at the time. I still have that one. Under a fictitious name, I produced one bike 24" x 24". This is the first public disclosure of this fact. I produced it under the name "Palisadian" and by circuitous means gave it to Aaron Cox to test ride. I don't remember for sure, but I think the frame broke, or the fork.
On my double-transcontinental record-establishing ride, I was by no means non-supported. (Since I was out to establish the record, I slept as much as I could every night, waking sometimes at 9:00 a.m. after a sound sleep.) I had a four-man crew, for crying out loud. Two of them completed the trip back to Santa Monica. One left the crew in Kansas on the way going east, after he stole the RV. It took us a full day to have the Highway Patrol track him down. His name may have been Frank Majors. Another crewmember jumped ship in New York, where apparently he had a job waiting for him. He was a cameraman, I think his name is Hideo Kazumi. The faithful two are Randy Woods (driver, mechanic) and Howard Spellman (cameraman, driver). 
More later. Let me know if I can provide useful or interesting info.
. . . VVA


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

This is so cool that you are here. bmscollector should feel very lucky to have the DIrt Guru himself get him a frame. Do you still have the extra 25" VVA26 that you made with my bike?

Repack Rider posted the 1980 Bulletin not me. You can view his public profile. I think it is OK to say that he is CK. I remember the bus but I did not race or hang out with them. I was up on the top of the course somewhere with my face in a bong and a case of MGB in the cooler. LOL. I had some cruiser that we made into a "mountain bike" and it weighed a ton. I was so out of shape and into the DH. My bike was made to be driven up hills. I drove up Reseda Fire Road in my "Grog Monster" with bike on top with Bill Pike.

Could you post some info and pictures of your early human powered machines please?
Also do you have any pictures of the Olympic days and when you went to South America?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Howdy VVA. Glad Alex dragged you over here. 

I know I've got to have a few questions but Im drawing a blank right now. Anxious to hear any stories or see pictures of yours... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Also attending the 1980 Reseda to the Sea was a young writer working for a trade magazine, on his version of a custom clunker. He was there to cover the nascent fat tire movement for the magazine, and his name was Michael Shermer.
> 
> Michael went on to become a RAAM rider, something VVA and he have in common except that there was a prize for the races he was in. Then got a PhD and is now president of the Skeptics Society. He has written half a dozen books and a column in Scientific American magazine, and he's world famous for a lot of things other than cycling.


WHAT?! No way. That's just crazy. And here I thought I was pretty familiar with Shermer's work. This little detail is quite a surprise!

"Worlds collide, Jerry! Worlds collide!"

Also, nice to see you all here, alive and kicking.


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, luminaries a plenty. 

If this is where we sign up to have VVA turn up bikes for folks, then let me add my name as interested in a 26" wheeled thingamajig suitable for a fiftieth percentile sized fellow.


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmm.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*of course I'd love a bike, but*



dick said:


> Wow, luminaries a plenty.
> 
> If this is where we sign up to have VVA turn up bikes for folks, then let me add my name as interested in a 26" wheeled thingamajig suitable for a fiftieth percentile sized fellow.


i'd be really interested in a coin, and a beer or three

actually how bout a six pack


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rooting through my VVA file I found these photos that Victor sent me. i don't know who took them, but Victor probably does. From the youthful look, I'd say they were not recent.

I didn't realize how dusty these were until after I scanned them.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*I like the sign on the last pic.*

Neat shot.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

VVA having one of your machines would be a dream come true. You and your bikes represent eveything I love about bicycles and the people that create and ride them. My name is Dan Goins. Thanks for taking the time to post on the board.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Before NORBA was founded in 1983 there were five race promoters in California. Victor was in L.A., Glenn Odell was in San Luis Obispo, I was in Marin County, Tom Hillard was in Santa Rosa, and Gary and Bonnie Larsen were in Redding. When discussions started regarding standardized rules among the races, Victor sent this letter, which needs no further description.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

AMEN !! First one to the finish with a bike wins. Even if it is card board! I choose to wear gloves.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Rad!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

geckocycles said:


> AMEN !! First one to the finish with a bike wins. Even if it is card board! I choose to wear gloves.


I felt pretty much the same way for the first four years of the Repack downhill, until a guy broke his arm in a Repack race and looked around for someone to sue. He chose to sue the TV crew because suing me would not have made him much money, but KPIX had MUCH better lawyers and they ate him alive.

I loved promoting races, but I didn't relish the idea of being liable to every fool who hurt himself. That was part of the impetus to forming NORBA; it was a way to get insurance.

I am as free a spirit as anyone, but when you put yourself in a position of responsibility, you have to protect yourself.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hey repack rider,

looking at the pics i finnally understand why he made those coins: the guy looks like he came out of a coin! amazing.


----------



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

VVA so cool to have you here on the board. Everyone here should aspire to live as true
to ones self as you have. You truly are an inspiration and a breath of fresh air in the
world of cycling. From the sounds of it, life has treated you well. How many miles do
you still get in during a normal week and what do you find yourself riding these days?

CK- Thanks for posting that letter...it is priceless. I now have a copy hanging on my wall.

VVA- Again super to hear from you....ride on my brother from another mother!


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

*Hey Ho!*

xxx


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

Hey Ho! 
Thanks for posting the pics, long time I haven't seen them, but I do have the originals.
The two by the sea, and the fashion shot from the Santa Monica cliffs overlooking the ocean were taken by Ottavio Locci (long-lost Sardinian (or Corsican) friend). These were from the era when I was preparing for my double-trans. The pic of me on the highway is out by Joshua Tree, CA during that ride. I was THIRSTY !!!!!! I must have ridden right by that water stop without seeing it! This shot was taken by Howard Spellman, one of my faithful crewmembers. BTW, I designed and sewed all the garments I wore during that ride.
. . . VVA


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

Hey Ho,
So I'm online with just one viewer now. NoSe.
Are you saying "I don't know"?
. . . VVA


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

*Hey Ho !!*

I'm not digitally equipped to photograph or scan, so can't currently post any pics, but I'm hoping for that in the future.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The 1981 bicycle trade show was the first I ever attended. Mountain biking had not yet been accepted by the main stream, and there were at that show only three exhibits of off-road bikes. Gary Fisher and I had two bikes, a card table and some photocopied literature, Jeff Lindsay had a booth, and on the far side of the building from us, Victor was showing his Topanga.

Everyone else showed their bikes in new condition, but not Victor. His display bike sat in a tray of dirt, and it was covered with mud. Victor sat next to it in a comfortable and ratty looking chair, and although I don't remember specifically, I would bet he was wearing some of his custom-made cycling garments.

Fun days, Vic. Maybe you should write a book about them.

Here's one short anecdote from that show. Some fat guy in a suit came over to see our booth. He told us that he appreciated our passion, but that we were amateurs who did not understand the bicycle market. He told us, "The future of the bicycle industry is aerodynamic components."


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I heard that. F'n lawyers and greedy people who need to find away to earn a living at someone else's expense. This often costs the death of a sport or at the very least the place to have the event at. I can name several events that were canceled or even off road parks that went under because of lawsuits.
I was one for insurance. At least after I got married and had possessions that were of some value. Unfortunately with the insurance came the rules. We were all about no rules, at least while we were on our bikes. 
Also the death of affordable racing came with Norba. This is unfortunate and unavoidable. Now it is more about capitalism and exploitation of a sport. End to the $5 entry fee and the free bandanna with entry which we all enjoyed, not to mention the cool prizes. Remember getting a broken chain ring, a bottle of whiskey on a plaque, the deer antler pipe, all of which I still have? I have the stupid plastic trophy's too but they have little significance, just a memory.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I certainly don't know anyone in this thread but reading it made me smile.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Sadik*

I'm moving and found 2 Sadik buttons. You know the "Right To Die" buttons?

I love his art and the message that is in them. I never thought of him as controversial. He is my mentor and I have the utmost respect for him, even if I was a bit embarrassed at times. We should all aspire to be like him or at least be our own person no matter how out of the "norm" you are. It is unfortunate that society takes out the "news worthy" crap and exploits it instead of looking at accomplishments. You all know what I'm talking about.

See you in the first week of July at the 50th anniversary gathering.


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

KB
Optimum !! 
Anyone else out ther who wants to celebrate with us?
50 years since I started racing on the road.
Come to northern California, near Ukiah (I'll give directions).
email: [email protected].
. . . VVA


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Just another of the many boxes of bike material, and i picked up the top one to see why I had saved it. The article is too long to reproduce, but here's the money shot. Vic is in good company. They never talk about me.

This is from the June, 1987 City Sports.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

whoa! GF looks "normal" in that shot


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Kye Sharps*

Finally brought my camera to Kye's house to take pictures of his bone yard. Lots of ugly history in his storage.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Pics of 1980 Reseda to the Sea*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey CK,
> If youve got some pics of the Reseda to Sea race when the Norcal boys rode down in Finley's bus that would be neat.


I made a short film for Finley's induction to the MTB HOF on the 24th. The major portion of the film is about R2S 1980. I managed to secure some pics from the Professor's archive of that trip. Unfortunately, there aren't any shots of VVA, but there are some pretty interesting shots of the bus, the race, and the bikes. 
Hope to see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

So with this thread coming back it reminded me that Chuck @ Pacific Coast Cycles in Oceanside CA. told me awhile ago that he was probably going to put the VVA 20" that is in his shop for sale. It was given to him from a friend that won it at a Reseda race. I called him today and he assured me it is for sale but he has not figured out a price yet. I told him that he better figure it out soon as I was going to out it. His number is 760-967-4900. SSMike has posted pictures of it on this forum but I have not taken the time to find them, I kinda thought they were in this thread but they are not.
Happy Trails


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

There goes my inside line on the only Topanga that I knew was for sale :madmax: 

I won't post the price I was quoted, since it will probably go up now, but I think I'm going to run by the shop and have a word with Chuck this afternoon...

edit: Here's a teaser shot for those interested.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

I suppose I could jump in on this thread ...

The first time I met VVA was at the Human Powered Speed Championships at the old Ontario Motor Speedway, I was riding a recently converted 5-Speed Redline BMX bike, with a super long seatpost and sturmey-archer drum brakes. This was my 2-wheel exercise strategy for losing weight and getting in shape

At the Ontario Speedway event, I saw this bearded disheveled short guy who sorta resembled a medieval monk guru in ratty brown wool short pants. I somehow thought he might have this bike event mistaken for a renaissance faire or something. I was intrigued by the VVA Topanga bike he was riding, all muddy and dirty amidst the high tech aero speed vehicles. He mentioned some vehicles he had designed, most notably a tricycle 3-wheel thing designed to ride at speed on railroad tracks. 

After talking to him for a few minutes, he asked if there were any good dirt roads to ride in the area. I took back to the Redlands San Timoteo Canyon area where he proceeded to ride me into the ground. He rode up all the hills I thought you were traditionally supposed to push to get up. I quickly learned that it was a "badge o' honor" of sorts to ride up ridiculously steep hills for the bragging rights. 

I was very impressed with his skills, he mentioned briefly that he used to race road bikes or something like that, and handed me a Topanga Riders flyer for a race on a dirt road race, Reseda to the Sea. This pretty much got me hooked on the mt bike thing, been there ever since 27 years later. I still like the idea of just having a low key dirt road race with a bunch of local bike guys, just for laughs, beers and reputations on the line. 

Can remember seeing Gary Fisher, Ron Skarin, Michael Shermer, Charlie Kelly, Clark Roberts, & Brian Skinner at the starting line of Reseda To The Sea race, and having absolutely no idea who these guys were, or why they were so damn fast. The English double-deck bus thing that they drove to the race was so odd, yet so incredibly cool. I really dug the idea that every one of these people were edgy quirky fringe individuals, with their own personal version of the ultimate dirt bike. I ended up quitting motorcycle racing to pursue dirt bicycle racing. The rest is history

Won my first mountain bike race at the VVA Mount Pinos in 1982, and still have my denim bandana, thanks VVA

VVA is an original, and a hard act to follow!

'lazyracer'
Jim Harlow


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Jim,

Thanks for implying that at one time I was fast!

At the time, Michael Shermer was a punk kid who loved bikes and had a marginal gig writing for a trade rag, Bicycle Dealer Showcase. His bike that day was an atrocity with a 26" rear and a 20" front wheel. He has gone on from there to do great things.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

Hell, for a while it was thought that anyone wearing levis, plaid lumberjack plaid shirts and ponytails riding a mt bike had to be fast. You even had the shaved leg boys from Colorado worried.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> I have too many pictures to post here. I put together a quick page for some that I scanned. I have lots more Topanga Riders Bulletins, and race flyers too.
> 
> VVA on his Colt 2020. I believe this was at Mt Pinos around 1984












This was from the 1983 Central Coast Clunker Classic "Widowmaker Hillclimb" Saturday event at Lake Lopez, Arroyo Grande. Victor built this bike just for this event. This bike had a long wheelbase, super-low gearing (6-speed), thin-wall cro-moly tubing, a sew-up mini BMX front tire .... & didn't win.

As I recall, this hillclimb was the only mt bike 'event' ever won by Ron Harford (r.i.p.), the ever-present SoCal Europa Cycles bike guy & best compadre of Brian Skinner, he won it on a Mantis XCR.

For a few of the early years there were always some sort of impromptu hillclimbs, trials events, short track and other grass-roots entertainment at major races.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Hard act for sure. And the rail bike was called the Tacky Taxi 2.









The first one was a road bike HPV recumbent in 1976.









Love him to death.









Good to hear from you old friend!


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> There goes my inside line on the only Topanga that I knew was for sale :madmax:
> It's at a bike shop. I don't feel bad for outing it.
> Rob


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I was just kidding, but sarcasm doesn't translate well into text. I can't afford it right now anyway, so more power to those who are interested. Besides, I consider Chuck a friend and would love to see him make some cash on it.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> I was just kidding, but sarcasm doesn't translate well into text. I can't afford it right now anyway, so more power to those who are interested. Besides, I consider Chuck a friend and would love to see him make some cash on it.


Cool, yea I didnt catch the sarcasm. Sounds like we are in the same boat.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Found some more VVA art.









Now if can just get to my milk creates with thousands of photos, Mags, flyers and other memorabilia.


----------



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

So....did anyone go and ride with VVA last July and celebrate his 50 year mark in time?
I can only imagine what great time and ride that would have been.


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

Hey Ho, Geckocycles,
It was good to see Kye's VVA-26 Semi-Custom Dirt Road Bicycle after all these years.
My desire to hold onto everything is slowly easing up, so that I may be more inclined to let go a small-frame (46 cm.) "almost-like-new" 'Topanga!' or an old beater VVA 3300 (the one with 24" front wheel).
. . . VVA


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

SKULLY said:


> So....did anyone go and ride with VVA last July and celebrate his 50 year mark in time?
> I can only imagine what great time and ride that would have been.


Although I planned on it for some time, I ended up not having any work for 3 months and then got some so I had to work instead. I was very sad as was my kids and GF. I just couldn't afford to go.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Victor Vincente - America said:


> Hey Ho, Geckocycles,
> It was good to see Kye's VVA-26 Semi-Custom Dirt Road Bicycle after all these years.
> My desire to hold onto everything is slowly easing up, so that I may be more inclined to let go a small-frame (46 cm.) "almost-like-new" 'Topanga!' or an old beater VVA 3300 (the one with 24" front wheel).
> . . . VVA


Hey Ho VVA.
Kye sure loves that bike. It rides like no other but he needs the FS thing where he lives now so there it sits.

Don't give your stuff away! Put it on Ebay and put a good reserve price on it. 
I'm sure there are some collectors that would be interested in your frames, especially the 3300 being it is yours. You didn't make very many of those did you? Like only one? I am not that much of a collector if it I can't ride it. I miss my VVA 26. I would like another even it it was kind of big for me. It was a smooth ride but most I miss the good times I had on it. I put 10's of thousands of miles on it before some A** Hole took it out of my garage along with my wife's ultra lite Gecko. Roomy left the door open that was nailed shut previously. She painted a table and wanted to air out the garage. I had just fully restored it and gave it a new pot leaf stencil Camo paint job. Had plans of donating it to the MTB Hall of Fame.

Times are very hard now too and I'm considering moving to AZ for a little business partnership. I sure like the mountains here though so I shall see how the venture looks when I get there.

Did you ever sell a frame to that BMX guy who said he wanted one?


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

Hey Ho, bmxcollector!
A quantity of about 26 or 27 'Topanga!' bikes were made. I have two, and am more inclined to let one go now than I was last year. One is "almost like new" a 52 cm frame with original components, ridden about ten miles and stored 26 years. The other is a well-used beater, modified to take a 24" front wheel, in storage about 23 years. A few components were changed to customize it more for my use.
Contact me if you have any interesta=?
. . . VVA


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Vic,

If any further evidence was needed of your legendary status, you'll note that you get the only personalized thread here.

CK


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

...and he's not getting bashed for posting for sale ads 

carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> ...and he's not getting bashed for posting for sale ads
> 
> carsten


Hell, I wasn't going to tell VVA he can't do that.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of VVA from a ride that we did together in the Santa Monica Mountains back in 1986 or 87.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Hell, I wasn't going to tell VVA he can't do that.


I built 3 bridges. I have two, and am more inclined to let one go now than I was last year. One is "almost like new"ridden across about ten times and stored 26 years.

Contact me if you have any interesta=?
KB


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

If anyone is serious about owning a VVA, please contact Victor. He has a couple of them and one is his own bike. Help him out for he has decided to not hold on to them anymore.
They are not free, nor should they be and in fact should bring top dollar.

He is a LEGEND!!

Thanks, KB


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's Victor, Crested Butte 1988. Kneeling with a checked shirt.

I'm second from left next to Joe Breeze. Wende Cragg is in the middle with a blue shirt. Gary Fisher has the yellow and red jersey. Mark Slate is second from the right next to Mike Sinyard, extreme right. Hank Barlow is kneeling right.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

I had the honor to ride with him back in the late 80's. Needless to say it was hard to keep up with that guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*VVA Art*

VVA's artwork serves well as a desktop theme too. Cheers! (twice if the upload works).


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

In honor of the upcoming Reseda to the Sea ride.


----------



## donkeyparty (Feb 17, 2006)

*recent find..*

I just unearthed a Topanga this morning. The owner said he bought it new as a frame. There is a number on the underside of the BBracket that says 032.. He said it was original paint but on this discussion it was said that they all were camo? needs some love at the moment and the removal of those awful pedals..


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Yummy. Cool find. Only about 25 or so of those Topanga's were built. I know of where 6 or 7 of the 25 are now. 

I need to find that stem for my Topanga.


----------



## donkeyparty (Feb 17, 2006)

Is that the proper stem? 

Stan Lee seems to think it is.. He actually identified the bike from the photos i sent him.. I knew it was as interesting bike.. I was just not sure what it was.. The owner did not give up much info..


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

donkeyparty said:


> Stan Lee seems to think it is..


The comic book guy?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> The comic book guy?


Not in this case.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

is Victor from the LA area? 
think i've heard his name & something about him....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> think i've heard his name & something about him....


Byyyyy reading the first few pages of this thread?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Byyyyy reading the first few pages of this thread?


okay, you got me E...i see "so cal" mentioned in the first post

tony at bicycle ambulance (santa monica) mentioned him in a story....awhile back and the name rings a bell. again, you got me dog:thumbsup: now dig on my avatar


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

donkeyparty said:


> Is that the proper stem?
> 
> Stan Lee seems to think it is.. He actually identified the bike from the photos i sent him.. I knew it was as interesting bike.. I was just not sure what it was.. The owner did not give up much info..


That is the proper stem (a Sugino), having said that they are not very strong, ride with caution.

I believe the bike noted is a Topanga "mudduster" based upon what i think I see on parts, including the stem. (this coming from a 1982 VVA newsletter ad print)

Very cool bike!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My parents used to own a deli just north of Los Angeles. One day, many years ago, this grizzled guy came in, rambled about poetry he was writing and the trails in the Santa Monica Mountains and some other random stuff. He said that he was working as a contractor and house painter, grabbed his sandwich and left. I'm almost certain it was VVA.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Seen on the Street: VVA-26*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Victor used 20" rims on his first bikes because there were no light rims for 26". BMX had better tires also.

All that changed in 1980, and you can see the Ritchey influence on VVA in this bike.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very Interesting thread. Sky, dug yours on the reseda ride last march. I've heard tons of VVA stories from Aaron Cox and Howard Drew, I know Arron is not web inclined, it would be cool to have them up here though.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2010)

*The 2nd Topanga frame!*

I case you're interested I must have gotten the 2nd Topanga frame ever built, cause I got 2nd place to Gary in that race on a "broken" Teledyne Titan road bike. Unfortunately I sold the frame for about $50 to God knows who.:madman:


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

Hey Ho !!
Right now celebrating handfasting anniversary in Portland.
Greetings and best wishes to all.


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

*greetings*

Hey Ho !!
Right now celebrating handfasting anniversary in Portland.
Greetings and best wishes to all.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The cameo appearance of the week award goes to.....................


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Victor Vincente - America said:


> Hey Ho !!
> Right now celebrating handfasting anniversary in Portland.
> Greetings and best wishes to all.


Good for you. Had to go all that way? LOL Say Hey to Toots for me.
I hand fasted yesterday. 32 mile trip!

Little Victor is in town for the week. Leaving Fri. Morn. we have been disassembling old computers to get the Neo Magnets and drive spindles out. Vic took every screw and removable part off of 3 of them. 2 had duel HD's in them. He was in heaven. We are into the free energy thing and are making magnet motor generators. Made a cell phone charger powered by radio waves 2 days ago. It did cost us about $10 though but nothing to use from now on. Just need radio waves.

BIG HUGS! KB


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

KB !! Good to hear from you. Is that energy really free? Can you run any mechanism on it?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Victor Vincente - America said:


> KB !! Good to hear from you. Is that energy really free? Can you run any mechanism on it?


With in limits. I have got 2.4v just from radio waves. Enough to charge a cell phone or led lights. You could trickle charge a battery with it too.

I have been working on higher amperage magnet motor generators. I can produce more than it uses to keep it going. I have plans for windmills, solar chargers and solar water and forced air heaters as well as many VERY efficient wood burning stoves. There is Gasifiers that you can make to power combustion engines from too that just use wood to make. Takes about 60 lbs of wood to get a big block ford truck to go 1 mile though so you better have allot of free wood to burn.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

If you have a phone line there is free power from the line you can charge batteries with. You don't even have to have it turned on. Power runs through the line no matter what unless the line isn't even running to your house.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

This is absolutely the best thread on VRC.

Great pic from the Fat Tire book:


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I have known Victor for over 30 years and rode with him daily, ate, slept, own a VVA 26 007 and have shared many things with him and I have never seen him in store bought pants especially with a Zipper! LOL
I named my son after him. Wife had to tell her parents he was named after King Victor though. They couldn't appreciate my mentor or even me for that matter!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> This is absolutely the best thread on VRC.


Ahmen. The glory days, the whole community was so different back then. Mountain biking was ABOUT something, not just something you did.

OK, old man rant over.


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

KB,
I'm stoked to learn that you are putting your brain power to use in this way. Civilization will be needing some heavy-duty ideas and knowledge when our supply of oil and gas runs out. Best wishes !!
. . . VVA


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wow! so rad!


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

*VVA frame*

Dan Goins,
Re-reading your post of Nov. 2006, I see you have some interest in having a VVA frame, or bike. If your interest continues, please let me know.
. . . VVA


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

*In the dark*

Repak Rider,
Reminiscing a bit, I remember being awed that a busload of riders had come from the North to plunder. I think I had just recently become aware that there were any dirt road riders anywhere else, organized.
I know you must be well-known in mountainbike circles, but I am still in the dark -- who are you??. . . VVA


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Victor Vincente - America said:


> Repak Rider,
> Reminiscing a bit, I remember being awed that a busload of riders had come from the North to plunder. I think I had just recently become aware that there were any dirt road riders anywhere else, organized.
> I know you must be well-known in mountainbike circles, but I am still in the dark -- who are you??. . . VVA


Charlie Kelly.

I really miss you.
I'm not trying to invent anything but just playing and rekindling old ideas that have been dropped.

BIG HUGS!


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

A question for VVA (and from the ignorant person here) what is handfasting?

From the Bay Street Santa Monica side of life, I hope you are well. 

Best,

Curt


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

ASI CA said:


> A question for VVA (and from the ignorant person here) what is handfasting?
> 
> From the Bay Street Santa Monica side of life, I hope you are well.
> 
> ...


This ought to be good. :eekster:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Victor Vincente - America said:


> Repak Rider,
> Reminiscing a bit, I remember being awed that a busload of riders had come from the North to plunder. I think I had just recently become aware that there were any dirt road riders anywhere else, organized.
> I know you must be well-known in mountainbike circles, but I am still in the dark -- who are you??. . . VVA


Click the profile.


----------



## Victor Vincente - America (May 4, 2007)

Of course, Charlie !
Miss you as well.


----------



## Dedicated (Feb 8, 2010)

Sunday morning roll out at 8:00 Reseda and Ventura. Doing the race route.


----------



## ravinraven (May 15, 2012)

*some "home" pics of VVA*

The One
The Only
The Original
VVA

thought you'd enjoy - sorta like home movies. . .only still. . .
Toots


----------



## rosashelton (Jun 27, 2012)

*I am trying to find you.*



Victor Vincente - America said:


> Hey Ho,
> So I'm online with just one viewer now. NoSe.
> Are you saying "I don't know"?
> . . . VVA


Hi Victor,
I finally moved into heaven in McArthur CA. I had to tell my kids that their kids my grandkids needed to be raised by their own parents. So now I live alone with my dog in the mountains. I can honestly say we would have been seeing each other more but I was never free and u were always on the make. lol
Just kidding or not. I miss u and want others to know that u still ride cause I saw u in March. Too bad I had to leave my grape plant behind. Call me and maybe come up to the mts one day. It is incredible here. Went to McCloud and Mt. Shasta is only about and hour from here. Been eating mountain trout and I am in heaven. So fly up, Michael angel and see me.
Hugs,
Rose


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The first bike life centric book I've been interested in reading for ages. 
My weekend plans are obvious. Ride, eat, read, sleep, repeat.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool VVA thread! I only have a few personal experiences with VVA. I was in Crested Butte with Rich Cast when Victor gave a awesome speech at his HOF induction about the virtues of natural fibers for outdoor wear. Wool and leather being high on the list. Rich and I had to sneak in to this exclusive event but hearing Victor was worth the risk. The next time was in 91 at his birthday party. Steve B and I went and raced Reseda to the sea. At his party he had his art out and cool bikes. I really liked the topanga for hill climbing. I was given a coin by Victor and gotta say it is one of my prized possessions. I carried it on my bike rides and trail runs for years. Anyhow glad there is a VVA thread and hope he is out riding maybe scoring some road kill for jerky even! Happy Trails all


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Got mine a few days ago! 







My GF said she would read it to me! I'm not waiting. LOL
Maybe my son Victor will read about my mentor and who he was named after as well. I am proud to add this book to all my other VVA memorabilia....Can hardly wait for his next book on the origins of mountain biking. Should have lots of my pictures in it for sure.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

I was just a young kid growing up in the Bay in the late 80's, but seeing the history of our hobby literally come to life in VRC always blows my mind. Thank you for inventing such wonderful machines!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

It's great that this thread came back what an interesting read.

Anyway about all I have to add are these scans from L.A. White Jr. Inc brochure selling the Topanga, undated….


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Going through what my kids call the "treasure chest" I found yet another VVA coin to add to my bag!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Ken! Great thread revival, Jeff. Super cool new posts with great anecdotes. Thanks everybody. Everybody who has met him really like him. That says a lot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> Hey Ken! Great thread revival, Jeff. Super cool new posts with great anecdotes. Thanks everybody. Everybody who has met him really like him. That says a lot.


Good stuff! Very interesting mtb history.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> There goes my inside line on the only Topanga that I knew was for sale :madmax:
> 
> I won't post the price I was quoted, since it will probably go up now, but I think I'm going to run by the shop and have a word with Chuck this afternoon...
> 
> edit: Here's a teaser shot for those interested.


That is #25 and now with us at Absolute Bikes in Salida Colorado.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey kids, collect 'em all!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

ssmike said:


> I was lucky enough to participate in Puerco Canyon and Reseda-to-the-Sea. Here's a poster of Kye Sharp promoting the Puerco Canyon uphill / downhill race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I am amazed that anyone still uses Photobucket given that obnoxiously large watermark


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> I am amazed that anyone still uses Photobucket given that obnoxiously large watermark


I quit using Photobucket when they went to a paid version, and I thought all my old photos had disappeared.

I guess they're back, now with new, improved watermark.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Those coins are ultra awesome.


----------



## Rob L (Aug 8, 2005)

Reviving this thread to show the current incarnation of the original posted bike that started this thread.


----------



## Rob L (Aug 8, 2005)

The first photo is a picture of Victor and his friends riding their Topanga! bikes back in the early 1980s. The second picture is the first time that we know of with multiple Topanga! bikes, shot 40 years later. The camo bike is the rarest of the Topanga! and is known as the Model 3300 which used a 24" front wheel with a 20" rear. That bike first surfaced in April 2022 and was purchased by me to complement my other Topanga! Prior to that bike surfacing, Victor believed he had only made one of those models which he used as a race bike. The last photo is the two 3300's and the standard Topanga!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Ran across this article about Victor in a 1983 issue of Winning. I scanned it for my website. 

Here is the link.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Got a few new things to add to the Treasure Chest. I think I have all the coins now.
Thanks so much for the swag my friend!


----------

